

Web apps web apps web apps every body doing web apps whats about real apps - umen

Hi 
i just read every body doing web apps (including HN )
did people stop doing some real applications or they just stop publish them for example:
3d , distributing servers ,batch servers ,Games (not flash or text ) desktop stuff,security and so on ...
======
superdavid
They're still there, but not a very hot topic.

For new concepts, the web is a much more attractive platform - quicker
development, fewer (but not no) compatibility issues between platforms, etc.

~~~
umen
yeah i know all that , but this is boring .. well starting to be boring. who
is doing c++ application here ?

